# Wired Internet Connection Dropping Out



## dandaman208 (Jul 12, 2011)

Hey Guys,
Recently I've been having alot of trouble with my wired internet connection. Before I describe my specs, I'll just explain what the problem is.

Basically for no apparent reason one day when I came home several weeks ago my wired internet connection has become almost unuseable. The connection to the internet severs every couple of minutes, sometimes every few seconds. The only way to get my connection back is to either wait around half an hour and it fixes itself, or to use the ''diagnose connection problems'' in the INternet Explorer tools menu. For some reason this tool fixes the problem nearly everytime, however it is frustrating how often I have to use this tool and wait for the internet. I cannot download many important things I need as the connection keeps severing and the download is 'interrupted' (within Google Chrome).

I first tried reformatting my whole system, but to no avail. I am running a fresh installation of Windows XP service Pack 3. I have a cable running from my wall (ADSL conection I believe) that connects into a router. This router is then connected to ANOTHER router via a blue network cable (Im not quite sure the reason for this my step-dad had it set up like this when I moved here. I think it is because the 2nd router does not have a jack that fits the ADSL line coming from the wall). I am wired directly from my computer into the first router. I have tried connecting to the other router to no avail. Chrome generally tells me that there is a DNS error when I try to load a page and the connection drops out.

I have pasted a copy of the log file from Network Diagnostics.


Last diagnostic run time: 07/13/11 13:45:29 HTTP, HTTPS, FTP Diagnostic 
HTTP, HTTPS, FTP connectivity 

info HTTP: Successfully connected to Microsoft Corporation: Software, Smartphones, Online, Games, Cloud Computing, IT Business Technology, Downloads. 
info HTTPS: Successfully connected to Microsoft Corporation: Software, Smartphones, Online, Games, Cloud Computing, IT Business Technology, Downloads. 
info FTP (Passive): Successfully connected to ftp.microsoft.com. 



DNS Client Diagnostic 
DNS - Not a home user scenario 

info Using Web Proxy: no 
info Resolving name ok for (www.microsoft.com): yes 
No DNS servers 

DNS failure 




Gateway Diagnostic 
Gateway 

info The following proxy configuration is being used by IE: Automatically Detect Settingsisabled Automatic Configuration Script: Proxy Server: Proxy Bypass list: 
info This computer has the following default gateway entry(ies): 192.168.0.1 
info This computer has the following IP address(es): 192.168.0.124 
info The default gateway is in the same subnet as this computer 
info The default gateway entry is a valid unicast address 
info The default gateway address was resolved via ARP in 1 try(ies) 
info The default gateway was reached via ICMP Ping in 1 try(ies) 
info TCP port 80 on host 65.55.12.249 was successfully reached 
info The Internet host Microsoft Corporation: Software, Smartphones, Online, Games, Cloud Computing, IT Business Technology, Downloads was successfully reached 
info The default gateway is OK 



IP Layer Diagnostic 
Corrupted IP routing table 

info The default route is valid 
info The loopback route is valid 
info The local host route is valid 
info The local subnet route is valid 
Invalid ARP cache entries 

action The ARP cache has been flushed 



IP Configuration Diagnostic 
Invalid IP address 

info Valid IP address detected: 192.168.0.124 



Wireless Diagnostic 
Wireless - Service disabled 

Wireless - User SSID 

Wireless - First time setup 

Wireless - Radio off 

Wireless - Out of range 

Wireless - Hardware issue 

Wireless - Novice user 

Wireless - Ad-hoc network 

Wireless - Less preferred 

Wireless - 802.1x enabled 

Wireless - Configuration mismatch 

Wireless - Low SNR 




WinSock Diagnostic 
WinSock status 

info All base service provider entries are present in the Winsock catalog. 
info The Winsock Service provider chains are valid. 
info Provider entry MSAFD Tcpip [TCP/IP] passed the loopback communication test. 
info Provider entry MSAFD Tcpip [UDP/IP] passed the loopback communication test. 
info Provider entry RSVP UDP Service Provider passed the loopback communication test. 
info Provider entry RSVP TCP Service Provider passed the loopback communication test. 
info Connectivity is valid for all Winsock service providers. 



Network Adapter Diagnostic 
Network location detection 

info Using home Internet connection 
Network adapter identification 

info Network connection: Name=Local Area Connection, Device=Marvell Yukon 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller, MediaType=LAN, SubMediaType=LAN 
info Network connection: Name=1394 Connection, Device=1394 Net Adapter, MediaType=LAN, SubMediaType=1394 
info Network connection: Name=MSN, Device=, MediaType=PHONE, SubMediaType=NONE 
info Ethernet connection selected 
Network adapter status 

info Network connection status: Connected 



HTTP, HTTPS, FTP Diagnostic 
HTTP, HTTPS, FTP connectivity 

warn HTTP: Error 12007 connecting to Microsoft Corporation: Software, Smartphones, Online, Games, Cloud Computing, IT Business Technology, Downloads The server name or address could not be resolved 
warn HTTPS: Error 12007 connecting to Microsoft Corporation: Software, Smartphones, Online, Games, Cloud Computing, IT Business Technology, Downloads The server name or address could not be resolved 
warn FTP (Passive): Error 12007 connecting to ftp.microsoft.com: The server name or address could not be resolved 
warn HTTP: Error 12007 connecting to Sign In The server name or address could not be resolved 
warn HTTPS: Error 12007 connecting to www.passport.net: The server name or address could not be resolved 
warn FTP (Active): Error 12007 connecting to ftp.microsoft.com: The server name or address could not be resolved 
error Could not make an HTTP connection. 
error Could not make an HTTPS connection. 
error Could not make an FTP connection. 




Could it be a faulty router, faulty cables, or a software issue? I have the latest network adapter installed and power save mode is switched OFF. I would like to know if replacing the cables/router would fix things as it is alot of money to spend experimenting. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## Phou (May 26, 2011)

Please look here Using Google Public DNS

Also make sure the connection are secure, try resetting them. 
Disconnect the phone if you have a splitter on the line. 
Reboot the router


And let us know the outcome.


----------



## dandaman208 (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi, thanks for the suggestions.

I tried all of the above, with no luck. In fact, the connection is so bad at the moment it drops out every 5-6 seconds and I have to use diagnostic, which takes about 40 seconds. It's taken me 20 minutes to try and open this forum and post this reply!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

I would try plugging in a diff computer to the router and see if you can replicate the issue or not before we can put a blame on the hardware.


> I would like to know if replacing the cables/router would fix things as it is alot of money to spend experimenting.


----------

